

Ask HN: Review my startup, Frugalytics - mirz

I'm interested on hearing some feedback for http://touch.frugalytics.com. This is a mobile comparison shopping site I developed a year ago but haven't had any time recently to work on.  Not sure what I should do with it - if I should try to sell or keep slowly working at it.  The plan was to get into historical pricing analytics and data visualization for comparison shopping.
======
mirz
*on = in

